# Kanye's Pokemon Department Store



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

GEN V only for the moment. 

UPDATE 1: Do NOT pay me before I verify your order.
UPDATE 2: NEW POLICY - If your order hasn't been completed before a week I verify it, it is free.


*Ever wanted that certain pokemon or item? Egg moves problems for you? *
_ Your prayers have been answered_

*Please don't ask for anything like Hyper Beam on Magikarp or anything such, and don't ask for anything that hasn't been released yet.*

I charge 50TBT bells for everything.

_Form_: (It can be one of each, or all of them)
Item/Pokemon/Egg Move:
Friend Code:



Spoiler: View this before ordering...



Ex: Super Potion
FC: _yadda yadda_

Life Orb//Heracross/Megahorn:
Level: 
FC:

Pidgey w/ Brave Bird: 
Level:
FC:



FC: 0948-1989-9968​


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

boss albert


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 16, 2011)

Form:
none/adamant/Shiny/hoothoot/Egg Move: brave bird
Friend Code: in my sig.

thats 200 bells right?

how do you manage this shizzle?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> Form:
> none/adamant/Shiny/hoothoot/Egg Move: brave bird
> Friend Code: in my sig.
> 
> ...


Let me make the first post clearer for you.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 16, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> Let me make the first post clearer for you.


 
still doesnt explain it really well.. what i mean is, each specific thing is 50 bells.. i want a shiny hoothoot with bravebird and adamant nature

if not then can i have a shiny hoothoot with adamant nature?

if not Then can i have a shiny hoothoot?

my fc is in my sig.

sorry for my stupidness :/


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 16, 2011)

Something's a little fishy about this...you can provide any nature, any shiny, any Pokemon, and any possible combination, and if I asked for an Adamant Male Ratatta that's level 100 and shiny, you could give me one?
Just thinking, because that form makes it seem like you use Pokesav or something.

Anyway,
Item/Nature/Shiny/Pokemon/Egg Move: A Weezing at least Level 80, knows Flamethrower, Thunder, Sludge Bomb, and Shadow Ball. If you can get shiny, that's nice.
Friend Code: In my profile


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 16, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> Spoiler: Orders
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
ahh sorry dude didnt see this.. ok thats sweet, is it level 1 2 or 3 or something like that?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

You're right, my form does seem fishy :L I couldn't think of anything else. Also, I don't do movesets. I can get your Weezing at level 60 though, I have it in my box.

@9000: No, your order overall is 50TBTB. My service, with or without your expansions (eg: shiny, egg move) is 50TBTB.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

@9000: I have a level 5 Hoothoot from SS.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 16, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> You're right, my form does seem fishy :L I couldn't think of anything else. Also, I don't do movesets. I can get your Weezing at level 60 though, I have it in my box.
> 
> @9000: No, your order overall is 50TBTB. My service, with or without your expansions (eg: shiny, egg move) is 50TBTB.


 
still is confusing. so i pay 50tbt and get a shiny hoothoot adamant nature and brave bird?

im hopeless ;/


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> still is confusing. so i pay 50tbt and get a shiny hoothoot adamant nature and brave bird?
> 
> im hopeless ;/


 
Yup, just 50


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 16, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> Yup, just 50


 
you are a legend.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> you are a legend.


 
Haha, i just don't ask for much, I got Pokemen to blow


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 16, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> Haha, i just don't ask for much, I got Pokemen to blow


 
i paid you


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 16, 2011)

< Lv 80 Weezing w/ Flamethrower, Sludge Bomb, Thunder, and Shadow Ball
FC: In profile

Wow, anything for 50 Bells.
From now on I'm using this shop instead the other one.
Gonna score some legends after this.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> < Lv 80 Weezing w/ Flamethrower, Sludge Bomb, Thunder, and Shadow Ball
> FC: In profile
> 
> Wow, anything for 50 Bells.
> ...



I'll do your order after i finish 0ver's


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

[nook], your order is ready.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 16, 2011)

Oh goody!

...wait a minute, is this legit and not Pokesav?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

It is legit, as I said in the first post.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 16, 2011)

Wait a minute, let me get ready.

Could you wait in the Wi-Fi room?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Wait a minute, let me get ready.
> 
> Could you wait in the Wi-Fi room?


 
lemme brush my teeth and add ya

edit: k in the wifi room


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 16, 2011)

Almost there.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Almost there.


 alright excellent


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 16, 2011)

Don't forget, I'm paying you.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Don't forget, I'm paying you.


oh i almost forgot :O enjoy your weezing, i needed that solosis, i'm playing black


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 16, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> oh i almost forgot :O enjoy your weezing, i needed that solosis, i'm playing black


 
Then....do I pay?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Then....do I pay?


 
yup.. Unless you want to battle me, then, if you win, you get your pokemon and your next order free.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 16, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> yup.. Unless you want to battle me, then, if you win, you get your pokemon and your next order free.


 
6 vs 6 any level or 3 vs 3 lv 50?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

6v6 open level


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 16, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> 6v6 open level


 
What level are your 'mons?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> What level are your 'mons?


100 4chars


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 16, 2011)

Only 2 Lv 100s for me.
But lets go anyway.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> Only 2 Lv 100s for me.
> But lets go anyway.


do i have to have them in my party or can i pick from box


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 16, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> do i have to have them in my party or can i pick from box


 
Your party.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

alright give me 5 mins


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 16, 2011)

i'm ready.


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 17, 2011)

OOPS

I only selected one Pokemon.

Rematch :/


----------



## PaJami (Apr 17, 2011)

I have a friend who's looking for a Japanese Ditto with a jolly nature and 31 ivs in Attack and Speed. Seems confusing to me, but think you can help me out. I shall give 100 bells instead of 50, 'cuz I'm nice like that.
PS: If you can't get the ivs, it's fine. He doesn't NEED them.


----------



## Phil (Apr 17, 2011)

Pokemon: Dragonite (Level 75)
Item: Dragon Fang
Moves: Dragon pulse, Outrage, Dragon Dance, and Dragon Claw.
Friend Code: Signature

By the way...I would want it for Pokemon White if possible..


----------



## rafren (Apr 18, 2011)

Wait, do the Pokemon already have EV's? :/ Just wanna know before ordering.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 18, 2011)

Kanye, go on today like 10pm?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 18, 2011)

PaJami said:


> I have a friend who's looking for a Japanese Ditto with a jolly nature and 31 ivs in Attack and Speed. Seems confusing to me, but think you can help me out. I shall give 100 bells instead of 50, 'cuz I'm nice like that.
> PS: If you can't get the ivs, it's fine. He doesn't NEED them.


 PM Me Jami




			
				Phil said:
			
		

> text


 Will do.




			
				rafren said:
			
		

> text


PM me




			
				0ver said:
			
		

> text


 Sorry, I wasn't on this evening :/ Tuesday we shall


----------



## Phil (Apr 18, 2011)

No problem man. Let me know when your available to trade.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2011)

Phil said:


> No problem man. Let me know when your available to trade.


 
Anytime you are


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 19, 2011)

do you still only do gen. v or is it any gen. now

also does it matter that i'm really far behind in the story


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> do you still only do gen. v or is it any gen. now
> 
> also does it matter that i'm really far behind in the story


 If you at least beat the first gym, it doesn't matter

and for now, only doing B/W requests. Will do Gen IV in few weeks-month


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 19, 2011)

can i have a high level gliscor/shiny/sand veil/ moves: x scissor, swords dance, earthquake and cross poison please.

Also can i battle you as i'm looking for the best losing streak in pokemon black/white


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> can i have a high level gliscor/shiny/sand veil/ moves: x scissor, swords dance, earthquake and cross poison please.
> 
> Also can i battle you as i'm looking for the best losing streak in pokemon black/white


 Done and done. I'll do your order after an order i'm waiting to complete currently.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 19, 2011)

Can I have shiny Charmander 
with outrage flare blitz dragon rush focus punch
Level 1


----------



## Tek (Apr 19, 2011)

Can I get a caterpie with Roar of Time, Judgement, Hyperbeam, and Fly?


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 19, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> Done and done. I'll do your order after an order i'm waiting to complete currently.



cheers your awesome


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2011)

PIKAPI said:


> Can I have shiny Charmander
> with outrage flare blitz dragon rush focus punch
> Level 1


 
no




			
				Tek said:
			
		

> stupid request


no




			
				Crazyredd said:
			
		

> request


no prob


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 19, 2011)

Charmander
Anything...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2011)

PIKAPI said:


> Charmander
> Anything...


 The reason I denied your request is that your request suggests that I'd need to hack to give Charmander all these egg moves. I could get it shiny and with Outrage (i think that's an egg move) but i don't know about the rest


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 19, 2011)

Yeah shiny ok with outrage
but I think there is a way through cross-breeding?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2011)

PIKAPI said:


> Yeah shiny ok
> but I think there is a way through cross-breeding?


  don't think so, the egg moves would overlap i believe


----------



## easpa (Apr 19, 2011)

Pokemon: Celebi and Zekrom.
Friend Code: 4684 7656 5534.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 19, 2011)

Could you add on a life orb or leftovers?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2011)

PIKAPI said:


> Could you add on a life orb or leftovers?


 yep


Pachireecko said:


> Pokemon: Celebi and Zekrom.
> Friend Code: 4684 7656 5534.


 
done, just tell me when you can


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 19, 2011)

Which?


----------



## easpa (Apr 19, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> yep
> 
> 
> done, just tell me when you can


 
I'm free now, if that suits?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2011)

@pikapi: whichever you want
@pachi: sure give me like 5 minutes


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 19, 2011)

Life orb...


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2011)

PIKAPI said:


> Life orb...


 
Got it;

@Pachireeko: gimme 10 minutes i'm gonna go eat


----------



## easpa (Apr 19, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> Got it;
> 
> @Pachireeko: gimme 10 minutes i'm gonna go eat


 
Yeah, that's fine with me.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2011)

Pachireecko said:


> Yeah, that's fine with me.


 
on second thought, let's trade quickly


----------



## easpa (Apr 19, 2011)

Thank you so much!


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 19, 2011)

why does my pidgey have swift swim


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> why does my pidgey have swift swim


 
LOL it does?



Pachireecko said:


> Thank you so much!


 
no prob


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 19, 2011)

its a level 1 in a great ball???


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 19, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> its a level 1 in a great ball???


 
yes. what level did you want it at?
and can I get paid yet -_-


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 19, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> yes. what level did you want it at?
> and can I get paid yet -_-


 
i paid you like 2 days ago, its level 1 -ok but if its legit hatched it should be in a pokeball :/


----------



## Phil (Apr 19, 2011)

I'm able to trade tomorrow after 8:30 pm. But I'm free all day on Thursday, and Friday.
Or right now.


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2011)

0ver 9000 said:


> still is confusing. so i pay 50tbt and get a shiny hoothoot adamant nature and brave bird?
> 
> im hopeless ;/


 
No, because hoothoot can not learn Brave Bird.



Item/Pokemon/Egg Move: Shiny Celebi, level 1-15 -- Item: Chill Drive or Cherish Ball -- Leaf tornado
Friend Code: 1635-3613-2880


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 20, 2011)

Bidoof is correct LINK


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2011)

Also, don't keep me waiting, I want this Celebi.


----------



## easpa (Apr 20, 2011)

Hmm, it says that my Zekrom was "met on Route 13."


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2011)

So it's safe to say this shop is not legit and that it is hacked, that kinda makes my order useless since it was only to confirm the legitness of this shop. 'Nuf said.

Guys, you gotta protest to get your Bells back!


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> yes. what level did you want it at?
> and can I get paid yet -_-


 
no because it is hacked obv you can't get a level 1 pidgey other than hatching it, and then it would be caught in a Pokeball.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 20, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> no because it is hacked obv you can't get a level 1 pidgey other than hatching it, and then it would be caught in a Pokeball.


 
this.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 20, 2011)

i did get a bit suspicious that he could get you any legendary or pokemon shiny only for 50tbtb


----------



## Jake (Apr 20, 2011)

I got suspicious once this thread was posted.


----------



## Phil (Apr 21, 2011)

Bidoof said:


> So it's safe to say this shop is not legit and that it is hacked, that kinda makes my order useless since it was only to confirm the legitness of this shop. 'Nuf said.
> 
> Guys, you gotta protest to get your Bells back!



Protest on virtual money? :|


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2011)

Eshays bro'


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 21, 2011)

Its a shame though cause i was looking forward to bragging to my friend about this


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 21, 2011)

i started getting lazy after the first order
so yeah

pachi, yeah that was the only zekrom i had at the time, it was shiny too :c
if you really care just ask me for your money back, really i just wanted to give people pokemon :V


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 21, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> i started getting lazy after the first order
> so yeah
> 
> pachi, yeah that was the only zekrom i had at the time, it was shiny too :c
> if you really care just ask me for your money back, really i just wanted to give people pokemon :V


 
you said this shop was legit.. then how come i have a level 1 pidgey in a great ball?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 21, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> you said this shop was legit.. then how come i have a level 1 pidgey in a great ball?


 i edited your pidgey over a hippopotas that i got which was in a great ball

ps: i lied


----------



## easpa (Apr 21, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> i started getting lazy after the first order
> so yeah
> 
> pachi, yeah that was the only zekrom i had at the time, it was shiny too :c
> if you really care just ask me for your money back, really i just wanted to give people pokemon :V


 
Sorry, but I'm going to have to trade you back the Zekrom.  Would you mind giving me my bells back when we complete the trade?


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 21, 2011)

just release it
i'm sending you the **** now


----------



## Jake (Apr 21, 2011)

It doesn't whether you release it or trade it back, the hacked data is still gonna be in your game

I'd keep it if I were you, but I'd still want my Bells back. Just saying.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 22, 2011)

can i have my bells back if you wont trade me my level 1 pidgey in a POKEBALL adamant nature with brave bird, (idc if its not legit) please?


----------



## [Nook] (Apr 22, 2011)

My Weezing wasn't even level 80+.

I want my balls now.


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 22, 2011)

[Nook] said:


> My Weezing wasn't even level 80+.
> 
> I want my balls now.


you put a less than sign for your weezing, i assumed you wanted it before level 80



Typhlosion said:


> can i have my bells back if you wont trade me my level 1 pidgey in a POKEBALL adamant nature with brave bird, (idc if its not legit) please?


i'll give you your pidgey



Bidoof said:


> It doesn't whether you release it or trade it back, the hacked data is still gonna be in your game
> 
> I'd keep it if I were you, but I'd still want my Bells back. Just saying.


 
you're a moron, there is no "hacked data". it just counts as a pokemon like the others, your game won't break or anything.


----------



## MaTrixPred (Apr 22, 2011)

wow u people r mean he is trying to give u pokemon for nothing and u act like this?!?!?


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 22, 2011)




----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 22, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> unfunny


so you don't want the pidgey then


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 22, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> so you don't want the pidgey then


 
maybe later....... but i loled so hard at my own post.


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 22, 2011)

MaTrixPred said:


> wow u people r mean he is trying to give u pokemon for nothing and u act like this?!?!?



We were having to pay and he gives us fake pokemon, he even lies that they aren't fake


----------



## easpa (Apr 22, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> maybe later....... but i loled so hard at my own post.


 
I didn't.


----------



## KlopiTackle (Apr 22, 2011)

Give me a *Legit Charmander*


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 22, 2011)

Pachireecko said:


> I didn't.


 
that makes two of us lol

and um redd 50 bells isn't really much, but you do have a point.

If you guys still want pokemon then they're free from this point on.


----------



## MaTrixPred (Apr 22, 2011)

crazyredd45 said:


> We were having to pay and he gives us fake pokemon, he even lies that they aren't fake


 
still I agree that it wasn't right for him to lie but honestly that doesn't mean that you have to go and dis on him.


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 22, 2011)

.......
.............. DID U LOL?!


----------



## Kanye Omari West (Apr 22, 2011)

Typhlosion said:


> .......
> .............. DID U LOL?!


 i smirked

i'm gonna make you your pidgey soon, when can you trade


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 22, 2011)

Kanye Omari West said:


> i smirked
> 
> i'm gonna make you your pidgey soon, when can you trade


 
emm like tomoz at 10pm..


----------



## crazyredd45 (Apr 22, 2011)

This is whats happening in this thread


----------



## Slifer Slacker (Apr 22, 2011)

LOLOLOLOLOLOL


----------



## Jake (Apr 22, 2011)

I just woke up and if this keeps happening this is going to be a good day 

@nook, yeah you did put less than level 80 so don't complain.


----------

